

For Miners, Increasing Risk on a Mountain at the Heart of Bolivia’s Identity - JSeymourATL

POTOSI: The first city of capitalism, for it supplied the primary ingredient of capitalism: money.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;09&#x2F;17&#x2F;world&#x2F;americas&#x2F;for-miners-increasing-risk-on-a-mountain-at-the-heart-of-bolivias-identity.html
======
terravion
Does the link work?

